# What's wrong with these instructions ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Today's pre-pasted Waverly (mfgr'd by Blue Mtn) included these instructions.

Notice anything that would raise a few hackles down in H-town PA? :whistling2:











NO, don't even ASK why I was reading the instructions. It's a bad habit I have.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> Today's pre-pasted Waverly (mfgr'd by Blue Mtn) included these instructions.
> 
> Notice anything that would raise a few hackles down in H-town PA? :whistling2:
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: i had a very difficult time trying to read all that ! :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scotiadawg said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: i had a very difficult time trying to read all that ! :thumbsup:


ADD is a terrible thing to waste.....

OH LOOK a chicken


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> ADD is a terrible thing to waste.....
> 
> OH LOOK a chicken


walked into that with my eyes wide shut !:thumbsup:


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Glue

What do I win?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Isn't Blue Mountain long gone?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Isn't Blue Mountain long gone?


 
If not, it should be. Those are probably the second set of instructions I have ever read, made my head hurt, then the last word


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Isn't Blue Mountain long gone?


I thought so. But the front of the little sheet says 
"Made in Canada/Fabrriqué an Canada/Hencho en el Canada
Blue Mountain Wallcoverings, INC"

I was NOT pleasantly surprised



chrisn said:


> If not, it should be. Those are probably the second set of instructions I have ever read, made my head hurt, then the last word


and THEN the last word


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ack
you got that right!:notworthy:


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Can't say I've ever seen instructions with so much detail , well not here in the UK , i still always look for the recomended soaking time , they do vary so much !


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jeremy T said:


> Can't say I've ever seen instructions with so much detail , well not here in the UK , i still always look for the recomended soaking time , they do vary so much !


and not only that, but booking time depends on the PASTE used. I'm not sure if you guys get Roman Professional 880, but the wet out time is prolly twice as long as your tub paste. BUT the benefits is a hell of a lengthy open time. "paste & book on Monday, hang on wednesday, or maybe Thursday" (I've seen this with a liner kept in a plastic bag)


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

daArch said:


> and not only that, but booking time depends on the PASTE used. I'm not sure if you guys get Roman Professional 880, but the wet out time is prolly twice as long as your tub paste. BUT the benefits is a hell of a lengthy open time. "paste & book on Monday, hang on wednesday, or maybe Thursday" (I've seen this with a liner kept in a plastic bag)


Wow that I'd like to see, we are way behind the times over here  
Its mostly ready mixed solvite paste i use, which will stick most papers , our wallpapers over here need a consistent soaking time , for pattern matching !!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

well actually, although it's nice to have such an extended open time, sometimes it's hell to wait an extraordinary amount of time for the paper to expand completely. A number of years ago, I hung B&F's Upton Damask:








which is heavily inked.

It literally took 45 minutes for it to relax enough to hang properly so the seams would meet, match, and lay down properly. In times like this I am now in the habit of mixing a high moisture content paste with the 880 so I get faster wet out and long open time.

I still want some of your tub paste to try. Coles Black Lid I hear is good.


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

daArch said:


> well actually, although it's nice to have such an extended open time, sometimes it's hell to wait an extraordinary amount of time for the paper to expand completely. A number of years ago, I hung B&F's Upton Damask:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not heard of that one , i mostly use the solvite or beeline ready mixed, i find its really good , but also really important to sponge the paper well after each lenght as any paste on the front of the paper will try shiny.

Nice pic by the way, bet your customer was well delighted


----------



## george p (Nov 5, 2012)

very nice indeed.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Christ I thought TJ had bumped this one too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Christ I thought TJ had bumped this one too.



No no no, I had to PAY george p to necro this one :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> No no no, I had to PAY george p to necro this one :whistling2:


*********


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice work Bill.I was totally "glued" to that photo!:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Nice work Bill.I was totally "glued" to that photo!:whistling2:


sounds like you are PASTED :whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> sounds like you are PASTED :whistling2:


 Pasted but not wasted!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Pasted but not wasted!


I get hung up on wasted paste, though I try not to adhere too strongly to any stuck up rules.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes. Sure. All of it. But what did I win?


----------

